# Kiwigeoff - I wanna see pictures!



## CyberPet (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought maybe others than just me would like to see some gorgeous kiwi pictures too. So lets see some!!!

My dad has spent about 12 months in New Zeeland the last 3 years, so I know there's lots of great things to see. But the stupid man didn't take a camera!!! Can you imagine that?? HE HAD NO CAMERA!!!! :shock:

Anyway... I'd love to see your side of the world, and please share some pictures to increase my lust for your country!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 8, 2007)

CyberPet;142' said:
			
		

> I thought maybe others than just me would like to see some gorgeous kiwi pictures too. So lets see some!!!
> 
> My dad has spent about 12 months in New Zeeland the last 3 years, so I know there's lots of great things to see. But the stupid man didn't take a camera!!! Can you imagine that?? HE HAD NO CAMERA!!!! :shock:
> 
> Anyway... I'd love to see your side of the world, and please share some pictures to increase my lust for your country!



Ok, here's a link to some:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thevillageimage/sets/721576'3''354914'/

Enjoy!!


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 8, 2007)

*Great shots*

Thanks for the sharing.


----------



## billg71 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey, Geoff!

Some very nice photos! Are there trout in the Waiohine? Rumor has it that old fly fishers, if they've been very good, go to New Zealand when they pass on...:cheesy: Seen any ghosts on the river? Any of them speak with a Southern(US) accent?

My little corner of the world looks like this: http://billg71.smugmug.com/ It's fairly new and haven't managed to get a lot of pics uploaded yet but you'll get the idea. More photos on Photobucket http://s1'7.photobucket.com/albums/m293/billg71/ but they're kind of scattered, I'm trying to do a better job of organizing as I build galleries in Smugmug.

Maybe someday I'll sell a couple of guitars and come visit for a month or so... Stand in a river and wave my stick, take some pictures, drink a little wine....:mrgreen:

Be well Down Under,


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes there is trout fishing in most rivers around here. Ghosts, I'm still looking.!!!!!!
Make sure you make it down here to our quiet corner of the planet where you would be most welcome.


----------

